# Bicicleta Canyon



## VicoRuiz (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola, he visto que mucha gente ha hecho la pregunta pero no he encontrado la respuesta. Estoy por comprar una Canyon (via internet) que tiene un costo de US$ 2300 y me gustaría saber si alguno de los foristas ya ha comprado una Canyon y en su caso, cual es el impuesto de importación (la bici viene de alemania) y/o IVA que hay hay que pagar al momento en que llegue la bici.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Yo le cálculo a ojo de buen cubero , que una vez que te la estén entregando en México te van a cobrar entre $ 500 a 800 usd. , de impuesto de importación e IVA dependiendo de la paquetería que la traiga y seguramente del vista aduanal .

Saludos


----------



## VicoRuiz (Jul 8, 2009)

Muchas gracias, the last biker! 

Es una lana pero la bici ciertamente los vale.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Vico , son muy buenas bicis de montaña , te envié un PM .
Saludos


----------

